# down riggers (worth the cost?)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

If so, what kind, I know NOTHING anout them. I have heard about them beng the differance between catching fish, and not catching fish......

Jim


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

Cannons and electrics if you can afford it. Capt. John.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Penn....with swivel mounts...


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with Capt John!! Cannon electrics if you can afford them. I have a set of cannons and a set of penns and I like the cannons better.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends if mounting is important. Some (mine) mount with the spool in the horizontal position, and others have a vertical spool.

*In use position*










*Underway position, or I will remove them,one bolt*










*I made a custom bracket for my application due to the rail.*


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Depends on what you plan on using them for Jim. We use them non-stop for king fishing. All of our bigger kings from this past weekend at Nationals came from the downriggers fishing baits at 150+ feet deep. We're using Cannon manuals, I wish I could afford the stainless electrics that Cannon has out.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Just tryint to figure out how to catch "better" fish. down riggers are the only thing I do not have, besides the luck factor, really lacking there.....


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

I've been using the white cannon manuals with the stainless spool lined with power pro instead of wire (doesn't whine like the wire) and have been very pleased. Couldn't afford the electric but the manuals work very well. In my opinion, downriggers will allow you to troll your live baits down deeper at places such as the edge and large ship wrecks in that area. You will be able to catch fish such as AJ's and kings more effectively. You can also send your baits down around wrecks and use your boat to drag large AJ's outbefore they cut you off.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with Jeff, definately pull the wire if you get a set. Unless you buy the stainless, don't use mono because it will cause the spool to split over time. We've been using braid on ours this year and have been very pleased.

I've fished with the electrics and they are great and can get you on the fish quick when the bite is on. 

Jim, because you fish alone alot, I would suggest the electrics if you get a set. Fishing with downriggersrequires an extra set of hands or two. Fishing a full spread with manual downriggers can get real busy on the back deck and we normally need at least 3 people on board to drive, tend lines and fight the fish efficiently.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Cannon and when the water is hot in the middle of summer it could be the difference in catching fish and not catching fish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good point Scott, one more question, one or 2? I assume one would do the trick since I am alone alot?

Jim


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

for you, one would probably work initially. the main reason for two is to target different depths looking for the fish.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought a second one (used from a PFF member) since I found it really improve my catch.As you experiment with them you'll find the right set up, I am referring to weight types and release clips and like everything else it it a matter of personal preferences. I favor the true track weights(pancakes) and switched back to the pad release clips versus bart clips. Steve from Lost tackle sells my favorite clips with pads, which you can adjust with a positive grip according to the line size and tension desired.

If opting to use bart clip release beware, Brandon from Extreme charters told me a story about a guywho lost the end of his finger while twisting the line as he was about to set it in the clip and a fish got on. I beleive it as it did happen to me, not losing the finger but getting a fish on within seconds after putting the line in the water. I always keep this story in mind !!!

Swivel base is nice, a little pricey versus a static one but worth it especially if running several lines ( I like to run seven including my two downriggers). Downriggers are a bit more work (which I do not mind) and a bit of dance on the deck but soon enough you will be able to set two within a few minutes.

Mine are Canons HP manual and they do the job, do not have experience with another model so it would not be fair to judge one over the other. I had no problems getting parts online to do repairs especially after I hooked up a FAD this summer, I find the units simple and reliable.

A good source of infos was capt Buckhall book Offshore fishing, were he address the subject, another thing to consider are planners and trolling weights of various sizes to bring your baits/lures at depth.

Hope this helps, it is only my opinion.

Regads,

Frenchy


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Downriggers are very worthwhile. I use 1 manual Cannon. If I had a crew I would add a second. The only comment I have to add, I use the rodholder mount, w/ swivel. I'm am pleased with its versatility.

Using downriggers, I primarily use it King fishing, some days it is 50% of my catch. Also, I have caught Wahoo, Dorado,Snapper and AJ's while using the downrigger. 

I even saw a crew use one while Billfishing in Costa Rica, but do not recall if it produced.


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

For the guys using powerpro instead of cable: What test powerpro do you use? Have you ever had trouble with it fraying or lost a weight?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I've tried a little bit of everything when it comes to the downriggers.

I started with the unitroll HP'sand wire and normally use 10# balls, then went to mono because the wire has a tendancy to sing with any kind of current at all.

I switched to 200# mono with a 10# ball and got rid of the singing but because it's so large in diameter, it blows back way to much making it hard to target a specific depth.

I then switched to the salt and pepper 200# tuff line braid with a 10# ball. I was really happy with it but didn't like the color. We fished a tourney early in the year in Miami and I could see all thedownrigger tackle including the ball at60' down.

I switched to 100# power pro early in the year and have been happy with it and used it the rest of this year. I know alot of tourney fishermen that use 100# spiderwire as well.

I still use a 10# ball with it and no problems. You do need to be somewhat careful with it because the braid will cut you with that 10# ball swinging on it.

As far as the fraying of the braid, I keep the wire onthe spool as backing and still have the tuff line on there as well with the power pro over the top. I normallydouble about the last 5-6' of the braid with a spider hitch and cut it off and re-tie after each use. I learned that from Drew Mixon last year and it workedgreat for me this year.

I've tried a little bit of everything as far as releases also. I don't like the pincher releases that come with the downriggers at all and have tried several similar versions and either broke the clip or lost fish because of all of them.

I've make several versions of my own with mono and a aftco goldfinger clips but they have changed their design and the older style is hard to find and occasionally hang up so I started using 10# rubber bands. That worked the most reliable and it was suspended inline with the braid and above theball so no tangling. 

I recently made another change and just made a length of braid witha spro snap swivel on each end of the braid attached to the back of the downrigger ball and used the 10# rubber band on the other end. This does have it problems, especially if your fishing in rough seas, the ball will spin when it out of the water and the braid attached to the back will wrap around it if your not paying attention.

I normally put 5 twists in the fishing line before putting it in a clip or rubber band. As Frenchy talked about earlier, this can be dangerous if your not careful. I got caught twice this year with the 5 wraps around my index and middle finger and a big fish in full run on the other end. The first time was so bad, the mono cut both fingers open before I could cut the line. The second time, I had enough sense to spread my fingers and was able to get it off and get the fish.

Kind of long winded but it should give you a starting point on what you do and don't want to try.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Realtor (11/20/2007)*Just tryint to figure out how to catch "better" fish. down riggers are the only thing I do not have, besides the luck factor, really lacking there.....


No such thing as luck! If youre there when they are (opportunity) and ready for them (preparation) you get results!!!

O+P=LUCK

Get the riggors you will need them!


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott, don't apologize for the response being long. That is the kind of detailed information I come to the forum for. Thanks.


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, thanks Scott, that was excellent info.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott

Thanks a lot for the detailed and very informative post, I am always looking for tips and advice, most probably will switch to #100 lb power pro and will experiment some more with rubber bands.

Happy thanks giving.


----------



## maar (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are looking for electric, Academy (P-cola)has a couple of Cannon Mini-mags left that are on clearance for $149.88. Correction $99.88 now.These were $379


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Downriggers are a wonderful tool to add to your offshore arsenal.Once you learn to use them you can cover the water column very effectively and you would be amazed at how versatile they can be with a little imagination.

Such as: Imagine drift fishing or sword fishing with deep baits deployed off a downrigger instead of having pounds of lead on the business end of your terminal tackle. Fish strikes, releases off clip now its you and the fish with no weight to interfere.

Chum bagsat anchor or adrift deployed off your downrigger or suspended midway down to target certain species.

Stop and go technique: When entering a large pod of bait while pulling subsurface lures on downrigers, stop the boat. Allow the lures to slowly float up or sink as the case may be. Either action will mimic the natural occurance when predators slash through a scholl of bait and stun or slice their prey. I've had uncountable doubles after slowing or stopping for one fish and suddenly get a strike on another lure.

Stackers are another great tool for using downriggers. They allow you to pull multiple lures or baits on one downrigger cable. Of courseyou need an experiencedand hard working crew to maintain numerous baits on several downriggers but it can be a very productive method.

I've found the biggest advantage of my downriggers is the consistency you can reproduce once you key in on the "magic" depth. You can also troll with much shorter lines off the balls allowing a much shorter turning radius to get back on the fish quicker. You need only the tackle required for the species necessary with little worry of fighting additional weight or inline planers, large lures etc. I've been using them in freshwater over 20 years and in saltwater about 13.

If you can get the deal at Academy I'd go for the electrics.Cannons are a reputable company that stands behind their products. Their motorscarry a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends on what kind of fishing you will do most often.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Whew, well after a lot of thinking and beating my head on the driveway, I got a set of downriggers. (early Christmas gift) Electric ones at that! Lots of thanks to Scott (Brnbsr) for the insight. Now for the installation, I am headed over to the boat in a little while to see if this is something I can handle, or farm out somewhere.

Scott, Thanks alot.

Jim


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

How do you use the rubberbands in lieu of clips?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I use rubberbands both with and without clips.

with clips, I put 5 twists in the fishing line so the baits don't move, put the rubberband through the loop at the end of the twists and the other end of the band through the finger on the clip.

without clips, I use a length of about 3' of braid with a snap swivel on each end. one snap swivel goes to the back of the downrigger ball and at the other snap swivel is where is use the band to the twists in the rod line.

Jim, If you need a hand, give me a holler. It's not like I don't drive by your boat twice a day, 5 days a week. I probably get to see her more than you do. They are really a pretty straight forward install. Use good backing washers and nylon lock nuts and a dab of 5200 on each bolt hole and it'll be good.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Makes sense. My biggest challenge has been using the downrigger trolling at higher speeds with artificials. Especially alone or with just one crew member ots a full time job to keep two of them in the spread.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

downriggers were never really designed for higher speeds. we troll live baits and ribbons but never trolls faster than about 2.5-3 mph. and have caught wahoo up to 70# and a white this year even when not targeting anything but kings on light tackle.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Every time we've gotten the speed up to 5 mph the line starts planing (starts heading mor parallel to the boat instead of perpendicular) and we have to slow down. At 2-4 mph we've caught some pretty large wahoo while hunting kings.


----------

